

Push Pop Press - samps
http://daringfireball.net/2011/02/push_pop_press

======
frossie
And for those who wonder what the heck "skeuomorphically" means:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeuomorphism>

~~~
6ren
and pronunciation <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/skeuomorph>

------
replicatorblog
Sounds like a great product and I'd bet it will be a huge success. Remember
when the iPad first came out the top selling paid "app" for the first 2-3
months was the "Elements" ebook. It was a much simpler version of what Gruber
described, but it sold like hotcakes. After you buy your $500-800 tablet, you
want some software to show off how cool it is and a few well produced
nature/cook/science books that have physics based demo features will do that
perfectly.

The comment about content being hard to product is right on. My guess is that
they will publish just a few books a year, but they will be amazing looking
and beautifully produced.

------
aloneinkyoto
The problem with this model is obviously going to be producing the content and
I'm surprised Gruber doesn't mention that.

Distributing books this way will add a lot of complexity and cost to an
already expensive workflow. If this format succeeds I imagine it will have
more in common with "games" than it has with traditional "books". The model
for funding and producing these "books" would therefor probably be more
similar to how games are produced.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
After reading your comment I immediately thought of the Choose Your Own
Adventure and Fighting Fantasy books I loved as a preteen.

------
zmitri
I'm surprised he would say that there's no joy in the Kindle experience.
Perhaps on an iPad the Kindle app isn't stellar for magazines, etc. -- but
that's because the iPad is much more suited for consuming media than reading
actual books...You can't hold/control it with one hand like a Kindle and the
backlight wears you out quickly.

Maybe I'm being hard headed, but for books that aren't related to programming,
I don't think I'd want any multimedia being dropped in to the pages... Right
now I would say the reading experience on an actual Kindle is unmatched, and
the other apps are just there to support the hardware and add convenience.

~~~
6ren
As a kindle user, how do you find textbooks with diagrams in them? I heard
they lack the resolution to display diagrams crisply.

~~~
zmitri
I generally buy a hardcopy, or do pdf. I use the kindle to read books
primarily (not textbooks, news, periodicals, etc), but I definitely agree that
some of the conversions with images aren't great and diagrams aren't always
crisp.

Does anyone have any input using actual textbooks on a kindle, or kindle dx?
The iPad is great for diagrams/textbooks so long as you aren't reading pages
upon pages at at time.

------
sambeau
I foresee a huge number of celebrity chef cooking books…

------
marcusEting
Interesting. Kindle just announced their "Kindle Singles":
[http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2486013011](http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2486013011)

------
alttab
Downloading an "app" requires effort and more to a degree, commitment.
Browsers will get faster or Safari will become the nerd-age IE.

~~~
tdoggette
It's not primarily about speed or even the mentality of the purchaser: It's
about giving the designer of the software (and the books) the power to create
a better user experience. If the books are really as good as Gruber claims,
then _that_ will lead to sales.

------
ghurlman
If Push Pop Press is going to rely on people using the iPad with one hand as
their home page shows, they may find themselves short on users.

~~~
lazugod
Are you advocating using two hands, or none at all?

